# How to Tell if your hedghog is happy with you



## Suckr4ahappyend (Jun 3, 2009)

ive had my hedgehog for almost 3 months now and we are getting along great i was just wondering what are some tell tale signs that he is actuallly happy with me?


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

I think the general un-balling when you pick them up is a sign that they like you. I have had my hedgie for a month and he makes this "wheefy" (whistle chirp like noise)noise when he is happy (usually in his hedgie bag burrowing in fleece when I am having bonding time). I think it is easier to tell if a hedgie is not a happy camper with the balling, huffing and popping/puffing. From what I have read hedgies will not come when you call them and more often then not will not come out the greet you when you appear at their cage. I think some tel tale signs that he is happy with you is that he is healthy with healthy poops, eating and drinking well, sleeping during the day and running in his wheel.
I am glad to hear you guys are getting along well


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I got my hog as an adult. For an animal who was neglected for at least the first two years of his life he is fairly friendly and happy. 

Signs I perceive as happiness

- unballs while I'm holding him and sleeps on me. 
- opens to my voice over the phone. 
- came (once) to the edge of the cage to investigate who was watching him
- plays while I watch him and talk to him (some don't do this even when happy)
- climbs on my lap when we go to the park


----------

